# another tank size question



## Ludo (Jun 7, 2008)

I asked this on another forum, and I wanted to see how the opinions varied here.

I am going to build a larger tank for my oscar out of acrylic. I'm getting the sheet 3/8" thick so I'm limiting myself to a max height of 18". The sizes that I am considering right now are...

* 48x24x18 = 89.77g
* 48x30x18 = 112.21g (might be a little wide for me)
* 60x20x14 = 72.73g
* 72x20x14 = 87.27g

So now the question is... for an Oscar, what is better? Length or Volume? and additionally, is 14" going to be too short?

I'm open to all comments and suggetions!


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I would say 14in is too short 12in of fish would be tight squeeze in a 14in tank.

48x30 would be sweet IMO.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Area is key, volume of water can always be increased by adding a sump system.

Go with the one with the most area.

Personally I don't think 14" would be an issue. As long as you've got a tight lid.

Oscars love area to move and swim.

What is the size of the sheet you're getting. Is it 48"x96"? If so you've got another option.

82"x18"x14 1/2" 92.65 gallons.

I've kept oscars in that shallow tank with zero issues.

Your best option it seems in your list is the 48"x30". 1440 square inches or ten square feet, or the one I suggested at 1476 square inches. Personally I like the 48x30. And your oscar(s) will love it too. Think of the aqua scaping you can do with 30"! My 800 is 36" from front to back and the options really open up! Not to mention the opportunity to set things up to break line of site :thumb:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh I was thinking 14" wide.  MY bad. 
Please disregard my first post.


----------



## Ludo (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you all for the great responses, I had a feeling I would get some solid input here. I've decided I want to go at least 5', and I might just spread myself out into a second sheet to get a little more height and width... I _am_ still expecting a stimulus check from uncle sam! 

My brother and I started on his 90g tank last night, so I've noted some "what-not-to-do's" for the next time around. :thumb:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Please keep us posted on the manufacturing process. Take lots of picture.

I would love to see yo start a thread in the DIY section to track your progress and learn how to do it myself.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you do start a thread in DIY please post a link to it on this thread.


----------



## Ludo (Jun 7, 2008)

Will do :thumb:


----------

